#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-23
 * nlsthzn waves
<xnixan> morning bassem, nlsthzn Miriup
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<xnixan> xnixan, morning to you too :)
<bassem> xnixan, hope you are fine and feel good
<xnixan> bassem, i am, thanks bro :)
<nlsthzn> hey xnixan, bassem
<bassem> nlsthzn, you are alive!!!
<nlsthzn> bassem: sure, the rumour of my demise was greatly exaggerated...
<bassem> nlsthzn, I see
<nlsthzn> So what is up in Loco world... feels like only a few know... the rest of us is just here... :/
 * Miriup yawns. ;)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-24
<xnixan> morning bassem nlsthzn Miriup
<bassem> xnixan, at time!
<nlsthzn> morning xnixan, bassem...
<bassem> nlsthzn, xnixan, morning
<nlsthzn> so whats news?
<xnixan> bassem, nlsthzn :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, I'm working on arm linux!
<xnixan> bassem, cool
<bassem> I'm facing many problem!!!
<nlsthzn> sounds fun
<bassem> I have ssh but I don't have scp!!!
<xnixan> bassem, how?
<xnixan> bassem, what????
<bassem> nlsthzn, yeah more fun than desktops
<xnixan> bassem, did not get it!
<xnixan> ssh without scp????
<bassem> xnixan, I can ssh to the machine, but I can't remote copy files via ssh!
<xnixan> bassem, how come, it is the same package!
<bassem> xnixan, nope! when you work on very small linux distros, it's not the same
<bassem> xnixan, I use dropbear for ssh
<xnixan> bassem, do you have an error message?
<bassem> xnixan, yes! scp not found :-)
<xnixan> bassem, lol
<xnixan> bassem, why do not you download the source and compile it?
<bassem> xnixan, I'm preparing the cross enviroument now
<xnixan> bassem, sounds so much funny dealing with small things :)
<bassem> xnixan, yeah
<xnixan> bassem, kindly update me with what will happen :)
<bassem> xnixan, I want to play with it more, but my boss urge me to finish it today
<xnixan> bassem, you are the man :)
<bassem> xnixan, you didn't ask me how I transfer files to it!
<xnixan> bassem, telnet ?
<bassem> no
<bassem> wget
<xnixan> he he he
<bassem> and file server on my desk
<xnixan> bassem, you are tricky :)
<bassem> thanks god it has network interface
<bassem> the manual said that I can transfer files using minisom! but no luck!
<xnixan> bassem, go for it, i will stop disturbing you, finish your work and make it a live, good luck :)
<bassem> xnixan, thanks
<xnixan> bassem, you are most welcome!
<Miriup> Morning bassem. Just reading through your conversation.
<Miriup> Why not do:
<Miriup> ssh box "cat - > file" < file
<Miriup> That's essentially SCP.
<Miriup> If it doesn't work you must be missing some of the commands it is using on your phone.
<bassem> hi Miriup
<bassem> Miriup, it's a good idea, but I want to prepare a good enviroument for the developers!
<bassem> Miriup, so mainly they will use WinSCP!!!
<Miriup> What I meant is that SCP essentially sends commands to the other host.
<Miriup> So if it doesn't work, some of the commands are missing.
<Miriup> SCP is not a protocol like SFTP.
<bassem> Miriup, your command will read from standard input!!!
<bassem> which is?
<Miriup> Which command?
<Miriup> You have to replace "box" with your host name, the "file" after the > with the filename on your ARM device and the "file" after < with the filename on the device from which you want to copy.
<Miriup> The standard input connected to "cat" is the one from sshd, which will be connected to the standard input of the ssh client.
<Miriup> Will be right back. I need to test a few things on my X server.
<nlsthzn> night all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-26
<xnixan> bassem, good after morning :D
<bassem> xnixan, good after morning
<xnixan> bassem, what have you done with your atom?
<bassem> xnixan, nothing important, prepared the cross compilation env and didn't finish scp issue!!!
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<xnixan> bassem, Miriup nlsthzn-work  good evening :)
<Miriup> Hi xnixan.
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan, Miriup ... Alo :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-27
 * nlsthzn-work lurks
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-28
<haden> tet
<haden> test
<haden> test
<xnixan> bassem, i have watched it again, it is like addiction :(
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<xnixan> evening nlsthzn-work :)
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: Good evening :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, :)
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: So what is news?
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, nothing new, trying to player with plone
<nlsthzn-work> eh?
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, ??
<nlsthzn-work> player with plone? What does that mean?
<xnixan> plone is a CMS
<xnixan> but extremely hard, from my point of view :(
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: ah ok... something I have no idea about :)
<xnixan> :)
 * nlsthzn-work is but a little IT noob
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-29
<bassem> xnixan_, how is your plone?
<bassem> xnixan,
<bassem> xnixan, how is your plone?
<xnixan> bassem, it is killing me :(
<xnixan> bassem, and i do not have time for that!
<bassem> xnixan, long time I didn't play with it!
<bassem> xnixan, it's zope based ?
<xnixan> bassem, yep
<bassem> xnixan, do you want to outsource it?! :-)
<xnixan> bassem, you are dangerous :D
<bassem> xnixan, looool
<bassem> xnixan, in the bad meaning or the good one?
<xnixan> bassem, for sure in the good one :)
<bassem> xnixan, dangerous as in information leak ?
<xnixan> bassem, as information detector :p
<bassem> xnixan, I will setup the service and deliver everything to you, and you later will put the top secret information!
<xnixan> bassem, looool
